# Bed headboard: joint for panel?



## millimmy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm making a bed and I'm struggling with how I should do some of the joints for the headboard I'm going to make. The headboard is going to have a shelf in it, similar to this: http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_021V003239720000P

On the sides of the main panel which is under the shelf, I'm actually using a 3" wide piece of wood that goes the entire height of the headboard from floor to top (it is a 3/4" board). So instead of joining to the sides as in that picture, I'd be joining the panel to the 3" wide board. It's this joint I'm not sure what's best to use.

The headboard panel I have was made with a bunch of glued up boards and is now about 23"x72"x3/4". So it's fairly hefty. I have seen a somewhat similar joint made using a mortise and tenon at the top with a tongue and groove down the rest of the way to allow the panel to expand and contract. Should I do the same? 

The things I worry about are if the tenon would be strong enough to hold the weight of the panel, but I guess that also depends on size as well. I don't want the mortise to be too big for the small fear of it bulging or cracking on the sides. I should also mention that this is being made out of red oak. I'd love to hear your thoughts and/or suggestions of any other way I should make this joint. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know if I understand your question. Is the 3" piece facing forward and the edge to the side. And the panel you describe...does it sit under the actual horizontal top of the headboard, and attach to the backside or side of the 3" piece? Is the panel itself like a raised panel as done with raised panel doors?











 







.


----------



## millimmy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry, I've attached a picture of the headboard I'm trying to duplicate so hopefully that'll help clear things up! It's a little hard to describe so I knew I was going to mess it up. But basically the 3" width side is the face and the 23" side of the panel butts up against the long side of that 3" board. The panel is actually in front of the horizontal board and it's not a raised panel like a door, but just a flat glued up panel. Maybe there's some better terminology I should be using, but I'm new to this, so please forgive my ignorance. Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Does the panel sit on the floor? Is the panel a short measure in front of the 3" piece, if so, how much? What's happening at the rear? Does the back edge of the shelf line up with the back edge of the panel? Will there be a back on the whole unit?









 







.


----------



## millimmy (Mar 24, 2012)

No the panel I have will not reach all of the way to the floor. It'll go to just about to the bottom of the bed. If it went all the way to the floor I wouldn't worry so much about the joint, but since it's suspended I worry more about the weight being held up. The whole height of the headboard will be 50" and the panel will be about 10" from the top and it's only ~23" in height. I'm not sure what you mean by if the panel is a short measure in front. It sits flush with the face of the 3" piece - if that addresses your question. They'll both be an equal 3/4" (as soon as I get done planing the panel, anyway).

In the rear there really isn't a back panel like on the front. I was planning on using a thin oak "panel" board (not sure what it's exactly called...like plywood) to cover the back of the shelves. Again, I've attached a picture for hopefully more clarity. You can see the back is pretty empty with the exception of a few glue blocks, at least on this bed. I took these pics from the model in the store, hence why they may not be the best since I didn't want to look crazy taking a ton of pictures and bringing in my own lighting. :shifty: So this was the basis of my design. 

I've also thought about using bigger blocks, or posts if you will, in the corners to help with bracing and such and they'd run from the bottom of the shelf to the floor on the backside so they wouldn't be seen. I could also maybe run a board down the center in the back if needed since it wouldn't really be seen from the front. Anyway, I'm a little flexible with ideas, so these were just a few I was playing with in my head.


----------

